# neuer PC nach 5 Jahren oder mehr :D



## Newarea (16. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen,

ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken meinen PC zu erneuern. Doch ich glaub langsam wird es immer konkreter. Jetzt gibt es ein paar Komponenten bei Alternate (auch in Österreich) zu günstigen Konditionen und da würde ich gerne schon mal ein paar Teile kaufen.

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*? 

i5 4670k @3,9GHz
16GB RAM @ 4x4GB
 Gigabyte Z87-HD3
 Sapphire Pulse 5700XT
 DVD-Laufwerk
 Samsung Pro 256GB SSD
 Samsung 500GB SSD
Samsung 1GB SSD
Bequiet PP11 500W 


 2.) Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor? 

Monitor Samsung irgendwas @Full HD
Wobei ich schon mit dem Gedanken spiele den zu ersetzen zu einem 144Hz 1440p Monitor. Tipps so in der Preisregion 300-350€ (hat ein extra Budget)

3.) *W**elche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?

Ich merke im CoD Warzone das ich ein CPU Limit habe. Und bei Civ 6 eigentlich auch. Übertakten lässt er sich leider nicht wirklich...

 4.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?

jetzt dann  bzw. beim Motherboard warte ich gerade noch die B550 ab

5.) Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst? 

Monitor, aber ich glaub das wird noch 1-2 Monate warten können
Eine neue Tastatur, meine ist schon 15Jahre?? alt...  ca. 80€ oder weniger 

 6.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

ja

 7.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

ca. 1000€

 8.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?

CoD Warzone, Civ 6, Diablo3, Starcraft 2, Anno 1800 (habs gar nicht starten können =( ), World of Warships, Sims 4 für die Freundin  und kA eigentlich quer durch die Bank

 9.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

Zusätzlichen werde ich keinen brauchen

 10.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? 

meine Wunschkonfiguration schaut folgendermaßen aus:

Bitte Preisvergleiche mit versand nach Österreich/Abholung in Wien. Dann ist es einfacher die Preise zu verlgeichen.

CPU: Ryzen 7 3800X (ca. 340 geplant, gerade günstig bei Alternate)
RAM: 32GB RAM (kA welche..., geplant ca. 160€)
MB: Gigabyte B550 ???  (ca. 180€) geplant
GPU: vorhandene 5700XT
CPU-Kühlung: Alphacool Eisbear Aurora 280er (bin neu beim Wasser, hätte ich aber gerne damit das Gehäuse ein bisschen aufgeräumter ist) gerade günstiger bei Alternate
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R6
NT: vorhandenes Bequiet PP11 500W 

Der Radiator soll in den Deckel des R6 kommen.

hab ich was vergessen? Ich hoffe nicht 

LG


----------



## Lordac (16. Juni 2020)

Servus,

der Aufpreis vom Ryzen 7 3700X zum 3800X lohnt sich in der Regel nicht, außer er ist klein.

Wenn du eine Kompaktwasserkühlung möchtest- rein von der Kühlleistung her wäre sie nicht nötig, kannst du dir alternativ auch die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 anschauen.

Solltest du für das Mainboard so viel Geld ausgeben wollen, kannst du auch ein X570 wie z.B. das Gigabyte Aorus Elite kaufen.
Ansonsten reicht grundsätzlich auch ein B450 wie z.B. das MSI B450-A Pro Max.

Beim Arbeitsspeicher würde ich 32GB DDR4-3200/3600, CL16 nehmen, z.B. die G.Skill RipJaws V.

Mit dem Define 7 gibt es von Fractal Design bereits ein Nachfolgegehäuse zum Define R6.

Wegen der Tastatur gehst du am besten in einen Elektromarkt vor Ort, und schaust/testest was dir zusagt.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Newarea (16. Juni 2020)

Bei ca. 20€ Preisunterschied zwischen den 3700 und 3800 nehm ich den 3800er 

Das von der Kühlleistung her ich keine benötige ist mir klar. Nur wollte ich schon seit langer Zeit eine und mal schauen wie sich ein System mit einer verhält 
Beim Arctic Freezer bzw. bei fast allen anderen!? ist der Radi ja aus Aluminiuim. Und ich will das ganze Thema mit unterschiedliche Metalle udgl. vermeiden mit einem Radiator aus Kupfer. Eigentlich hab ich bis jetzt auch glaub ich nichts schlechts über den Alphacool gelesen.
Wenn es noch eine andere Kompakt Wakü gibt bei dem beides aus Kupfer ist schau ich mir das gerne an 

Ich schau mir das Define 7 mal an, danke

Das mit der Tastatur is eigentlich eine gute Idee^^ Danke

LG


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2020)

Newarea schrieb:


> Bei ca. 20€ Preisunterschied zwischen den 3700 und 3800 nehm ich den 3800er



Und dennoch wirfst du 20€ ins Klo.



Newarea schrieb:


> Das von der Kühlleistung her ich keine benötige ist mir klar. Nur wollte ich schon seit langer Zeit eine und mal schauen wie sich ein System mit einer verhält
> Beim Arctic Freezer bzw. bei fast allen anderen!? ist der Radi ja aus Aluminiuim. Und ich will das ganze Thema mit unterschiedliche Metalle udgl. vermeiden mit einem Radiator aus Kupfer. Eigentlich hab ich bis jetzt auch glaub ich nichts schlechts über den Alphacool gelesen.
> Wenn es noch eine andere Kompakt Wakü gibt bei dem beides aus Kupfer ist schau ich mir das gerne an



Beim Alphacool hast du den Vorteil, dass dort Komponenten aus dem Wakü Regal genommen werden. Der Radiator ist aus Kupfer, was bei den anderen nicht der Fall ist.
Ich selbst hab mit den Eisbär Aurora gekauft. Der ist schon gut. Die Lüfter könnten allerdings gerne etwas niedriger drehen. Das müsste Alphacool verbessern.


----------



## Newarea (16. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dennoch wirfst du 20€ ins Klo.



So blöd es klingt das is es mir wert. Vor allem wenn AMD wirklich so hartes aussieben nach unten betreibt wie ich es schon des öfteren hier gelesen habe


----------



## manimani89 (16. Juni 2020)

der 3700x ist für 290 zu haben so ists ja nicht. ausserdem kannst du das powerlimit aushebeln beim 3700x das ist zwar sinnlos weil er dann 15° wärmer wird und 50w mehr braucht und leistung 1-2% mehr dann hast deinen 3800x was sinnlos ist. meiner ist komplett stock und wertde eine 3080ti oder 3090 damit betreiben in 4k. und 180€ ist zuviel füär ein b550 board. 3200ram reicht locker. habe meinem zum spaß mit 2133mhz am laufen gehabt und keinen unterschied bemerkt


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Juni 2020)

manimani89 schrieb:


> habe meinem zum spaß mit 2133mhz am laufen gehabt und keinen unterschied bemerkt



dann bist du aber der Einzige auf dem Planeten.


----------



## Newarea (16. Juni 2020)

Ich seh gerade bei den MB's gibts zur Zeit eh noch keinen Liefertermin für das B550er Board...
vielleicht muss ich doch noch ein wenig warten

Weil jetzt zB eine CPU oder die Wakü kaufen und dann in einem Monat feststellen wenn alles da ist bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme das was defekt ist bringt auch wenig oder seh ich das so schwarz?


----------



## dimi0815 (16. Juni 2020)

- MSI B450(M) Tomahawk oder Mortar, jeweils in der Max-Version

- Ryzen 7 3700X

- 2x 16 GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3000 CL15
(zum selbst übertakten bis 3600 / 3800 MHz)

- Alpenföhn Brocken 3 / Arctic Liquid Freezer II

- zB Fractal Meshify

-


----------



## Lordac (16. Juni 2020)

Servus,





Newarea schrieb:


> Ich seh gerade bei den MB's gibts zur Zeit eh noch keinen Liefertermin für das B550er Board...


ich würde dazu auch immer neutrale Tests abwarten.

Wie geschrieben musst du aber kein B550-Board kaufen, wenn du um die 200,- Euro ausgeben willst nimmst du ein X570, sollen es um die 100,- Euro sein, nimmst du ein B450.

Die Teile solltest du natürlich zusammen kaufen, sonst beginnt die Garantie zu laufen und du nutzt sie noch nicht!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Newarea (17. Juni 2020)

Das hab ich mir auch dann gedacht.
Ich denke ich werde halt noch 1-2 Wochen auf die ersten Tests warten und dann entscheiden.

Ich tendiere aber schon sehr zu einem B550/X570. 
Einfach weil ich PCI-E 4.0 mitnehmen will, ich kenne mich und werde eher die GPU als die CPU/den Unterbau als "nächstes" wieder tauschen.

Es passiert ja jetzt nichts wenn ich das noch abwarte der PC läuft ja. Und wie gesagt ich merke teilweise in Spielen die Limitierung, aber das hab ich bis jetzt auch überlebt 

LG

EDIT:



Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> Mit dem Define 7 gibt es von Fractal Design bereits ein Nachfolgegehäuse zum R6.
> ...



Ich habs mir jetzt genau angeschaut, beim 7er ist ein USB-C Anschluss oben und beim Aorus Eliste B550, welches ich gerade ins Auge fasse,  gibt es intern keinen Anschluss dafür. Ein bisschen ärgerlich da das Gehäuse mir schon ein wenig gefällt. Aber ich glaub dadurch wirds dann das R6 bleiben...


----------



## Lordac (18. Juni 2020)

Servus,

du kannst den USB-C 3.1-Anschluss vom Define 7 ja außen vor lassen, es hat genug andere an der Front.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Newarea (19. Juni 2020)

Ja das stimmt, nur dachte ich wenn ich mir schon ein neues Case kaufe will ich es voll verwenden 

Das macht es nicht wirklich einfacher^^


----------



## Lordac (19. Juni 2020)

Servus,

aber nur weil du den Anschluss vorerst nicht nutzt - wer weiß welche Mainboards du in Zukunft kaufst, würde ich nicht das "alte" R6 kaufen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Newarea (23. Juni 2020)

Das stimmt natürlich 
Dachte nur wenn ich mir schon sowas "gönne" das ich dann gleich alles verwenden kann 

Wobei ich wüsste gerade nichts wofür ich den USB-C Anschluss tatsächlich benötigen würde...
Dann wirds wahrscheinlich das 7er


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2020)

Der Type C am Case hat schon Vorteile.
UISB Sticks mit Type C. Festplatten mit Type C. Smartphone mit Type C.


----------



## Newarea (24. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dennoch wirfst du 20€ ins Klo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du den 240er oder den 280er?

Ich tendiere nämlich gerade zum 280er, dadurch kann ich dann zwar im Define 7 nicht so hohe RAM verwenden, weil nur bis 35mm gehen laut Handbuch.
Wobei wirklichen Vorteil der hohen RAM's sehe ich gerade nicht so, bin aber RAM-technisch nicht gut belesen 
Aber hab dadurch eine größere Radiatorfläche und größere Lüfter drauf sitzen was ja immer gut ist!?


----------



## Lordac (24. Juni 2020)

Servus,

mehr Radiatorfläche bedeutet mehr Kühlleistung, größere Lüftere bedeuten mehr/gleich viel Luftdurchsatz, bei niedrigerer Drehzahl.

Wie meinst du das, dass du beim Define 7 nur Arbeitsspeicher mit einer Höhe von bis zu 35mm nutzen kannst?

Die Limitierung in der Höhe ist eigentlich nur bei dem ein oder anderen Luftkühler der Fall, welcher direkt auf der CPU, und somit neben dem RAM-Bänken ist.

Bei einer Kompaktwasserkühlung ist nur die kleine Pumpeneinheit auf der CPU, und der Vor-/Rücklaufschlauch geht dort hin.

Dies ist meiner Meinung nach der Hauptvorteil einer solchen Kühlung, man hat keinen "Klotz" im Innenraum.

Von der Kühlleistung her tut es meist ein guter Luftkühler.

Die Höhe vom Arbeitsspeicher hängt immer vom Modell ab, es gibt auch niedrige wie z.B. die Corsair Vengeance LPX.
Je nach gewünschter Taktrate, Latenz und Preis, bietet sich aber auch andere Modelle an.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Newarea (24. Juni 2020)

Hoi,

ich beziehe mich da jetzt auf das Manual vom Define7, bzw R6. Hab da mal eine Seite auf der das vermerkt ist beim 7er angehängt.
Hoffe es ist lesbar. Oder wird hier was ganz was anderes gemeint, ist leider nicht gut erklärt glaub ich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte nämlich auch immer das nur bei Luftkühlern die Höhe der RAM beschränkt sein kann.

Edit: Es steht 36mm drinnen und nicht 35mm


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Juni 2020)

Damit ist die Höhe der Radiatoren bei einer Wasserkühlung gemeint.
Sieht aber tatsächlich aus wie dir Verriegelung der Rambänke.


----------



## Newarea (24. Juni 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Damit ist die Höhe der Radiatoren bei einer Wasserkühlung gemeint.



Nur der Radiator selbst oder inkl. Lüfter? Wahrscheinlich wie du schreibst ohne Lüfter!?



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sieht aber tatsächlich aus wie dir Verriegelung der Rambänke.



Das war ja mein "Problem" die Darstellung sieht doch tatsächlich wie eine Rambank aus.

LG


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Juni 2020)

36mm macht aber irgendwie auch keinen Sinn. ein Radiator hat ja schon eine Dicke von 30mm. plus Luffi sind es ca. 50mm.
seltsam.
Dann kann es nur der Radi sein ohne Luffi.


----------



## Newarea (24. Juni 2020)

Da die B550 langsam lieferbar sind:

Weiß schon jemand was zu den Gigabyte B550 Aorus Elite, finde leider nichts. Bin von dem auch angetan, bzw. hab in meinem aktuellen Rechner ein Gigabyte drin und bin sehr zufrieden.
Oder gibts etwas was dagegen spricht?


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Juni 2020)

Newarea schrieb:


> Da die B550 langsam lieferbar sind:
> 
> Weiß schon jemand was zu den Gigabyte B550 Aorus Elite, finde leider nichts. Bin von dem auch angetan, bzw. hab in meinem aktuellen Rechner ein Gigabyte drin und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Oder gibts etwas was dagegen spricht?



Aktuell schwer zu sagen. Die Qualität kann man schwer am Hersteller fest machen, hier gibts gute und auch schlechte Modelle. Das variiert auch von Generation zu Generation.


----------



## Newarea (25. Juni 2020)

OK, wie "erkennt" man schlechte MB's?
Oder wird das erst durch das Testen klar?


----------



## Lordac (25. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ich würde immer neutrale Tests abwarten.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## ich111 (25. Juni 2020)

Die Tests gibts schon von einigen Boards (B550 Aorus Pro, Aorus Master, Tomahawk, E-Gaming, B550M TUF Plus, Mortar) allerdings kaum von günstigen Boards.
Gigabyte, MSI und Asus haben auch eine (Art) Cashback Aktion


----------



## Lordac (25. Juni 2020)

Ich warte da gern auf die von der PCGH... !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Newarea (25. Juni 2020)

Hehe, ja ganz ehrlich auf die paar Tage warten kommts auch nicht drauf an...
Vor allem muss ich gerade auf die Wakü eh so ca. 1-2 Wochen warten also eigentlich egal 

Bis dahin wirds ja was geben


----------



## Newarea (2. Juli 2020)

Update:

Hoi, ich könnte gerade den R5-3600 um 155€ erstehen beim Saturn in Ö und dann vlt in einem Jahr oder so auf den Ryzen 4000 wechseln was denke ich "billiger" wäre.

Zahlt sich der wechsel vom -5-4670k (der sich leider kaum übertakten lässt) auf den 3600er aus?


----------



## markus1612 (2. Juli 2020)

Der 3600 wischt mit dem 4670K den Boden.


----------



## Newarea (2. Juli 2020)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Der 3600 wischt mit dem 4670K den Boden.



sowas will ich hören 

Is das wegen dem höheren IPC? Weil von den Betriebsfrequenzen her is da jetzt nicht so der Unterschied.


----------



## markus1612 (2. Juli 2020)

Newarea schrieb:


> sowas will ich hören
> 
> Is das wegen dem höheren IPC? Weil von den Betriebsfrequenzen her is da jetzt nicht so der Unterschied.


Unter anderem, aber hauptsächlich natürlich wegen der 6 Kerne + SMT


----------



## Newarea (6. Juli 2020)

Meine Einkaufsliste der letzten Woche:

R5 3600 hab ich um 155€ beim Saturn bekommen. Dachte da schlag ich zu weil der 3700X kostet fast das doppelte davon...
Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro 
G Skill, DDR4 32GB PC 3600 CL16

der Rest an neuen Komponenten ist schon da:
Fractal Design 7
Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 280  <<- meine erste Wakü, ich weiß is ein bisschen overpowered für den 3600er aber für mich ok


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

Newarea schrieb:


> Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 280  <<- meine erste Wakü, ich weiß is ein bisschen overpowered für den 3600er aber für mich ok



Sag bescheid, wie du sie findest.
Ich hatte mir die 360er gekauft -- absoluter Murks was die Lüfter betrifft.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, wie du sie findest.
> Ich hatte mir die 360er gekauft -- absoluter Murks was die Lüfter betrifft.



Du hast dir nen Wasserkasten gekauft?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Du hast dir nen Wasserkasten gekauft?



Ich dachte, ich probiere mal RGB RAM aus und da die ja nicht unter den Dark Rock passen musste auch ein neuer Kühler her.
Der Eisbär Aurora ist es dann geworden, weil er einen Kupferradiator hat und nicht einen billigen aus Alu.
Aber die Lüfter sind echt nicht gut. Ich meine, die leuchten super und so aber die Minimum Drehzahl beträgt 900rpm. Das ist schlicht viel zu viel und dementsprechend zu laut.
Daher ist wieder alles rausgeflogen.


----------



## markus1612 (6. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ich probiere mal RGB RAM aus und da die ja nicht unter den Dark Rock passen musste auch ein neuer Kühler her.
> Der Eisbär Aurora ist es dann geworden, weil er einen Kupferradiator hat und nicht einen billigen aus Alu.
> Aber die Lüfter sind echt nicht gut. Ich meine, die leuchten super und so aber die Minimum Drehzahl beträgt 900rpm. Das ist schlicht viel zu viel und dementsprechend zu laut.
> Daher ist wieder alles rausgeflogen.



Da bin ich ja froh, dass meine Lüfter am CPU-Kühler maximal 800rpm können, egal ob die CPU 50W oder 200W durchbrät 
(6900K lässt grüßen).


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh, dass meine Lüfter am CPU-Kühler maximal 800rpm können, egal ob die CPU 50W oder 200W durchbrät
> (6900K lässt grüßen).



Dein Board brät doch schon 150 Watt durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ich probiere mal RGB RAM aus



das wird ja immer besser. 900 mindestdrehzahl ist aber in der Tat heftig. so schnell dreht bei mir kein Luffi im PC. NIE.


----------



## markus1612 (6. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dein Board brät doch schon 150 Watt durch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fürs Spiegelei reichts auf jeden Fall xD

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Newarea (6. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, wie du sie findest.
> Ich hatte mir die 360er gekauft -- absoluter Murks was die Lüfter betrifft.



Mach ich kann aber noch paar Tage dauern, da die CPU die längste Lieferzeit hat mit 6-9 Werktage hat...


----------



## Newarea (24. Juli 2020)

Also ich find die Wasserkühlung schon cool/interessant hatte ja noch nie eine. Also die Lüftereinstellung passt sicher noch nicht ganz, sonst dadurch das ich keine Glaswand habe sehe ich auch nichts vom RGB obwohl ichs angeschlossen hab  So leuchtet das immer ein wenig Orange wenn ich die Seitenwand entferne.
Ich hab den Radi jetzt oben drinnen. Wenn die Grafikkarte keine Last hat kommt der bis auf 35°C herunter sonst beim Surfen usw ca. 50°C. Bin aber jetzt zu faul um den nach vorne zu geben, finde auch das ichs nicht machen muss, da die Temp sopgar beim Prime gerade einmal 80°C ankratzen. Beim Spielen hab ich jetzt nicht geschaut wie warm die CPU wird...
Ich werde wahrscheinlich noch einen Lüfter in den Boden geben und vielleicht noch einen vorne einblasen lassen um mehr kühle Luft hinein zu bekommen.


----------

